# Blood puddle from sulcatas



## murdocjunior (Oct 12, 2012)

Can someone please tell me what this is? I believe its some sort of miscarriage, it came from my 2 sulcata adults i couldnt tell if its from my female or male, but it looks like its from the males penis or females vagina can someone please help me? I dont see any blood coming out just the puddle and a little in their areas, thank you


----------



## jtrux (Oct 12, 2012)

Hope it's nothing bad. Just noticed i'm right down the road from you.


----------



## Tom (Oct 12, 2012)

I think that is from a male penis injury. If he is your only male, you will now see your fertility go down, down, down. Don't know if they eventually heal and recover or not.


----------



## murdocjunior (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes hes my only adult male hope he will be ok


----------



## Blakem (Oct 12, 2012)

I hope your guy is okay! Keep us posted please.


----------



## Tom (Oct 12, 2012)

He should be fine. It would be wise to separate him from the females to give his equipment a rest. If you don't, you will keep seeing blood pools like that with increasing frequency.

Sorry to bring you bad news, but at least you know what it is...


----------



## ahhwataday (Oct 12, 2012)

Ouch


----------



## murdocjunior (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank yall guys.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 12, 2012)

A male penis injury? Do we need the qualifier I mean females don't get female penis injuries do they? Ok it hurts me to just type those word, I feel bad for the big guy, I wonder what he was doing to receive such an injury.


----------



## ahhwataday (Oct 12, 2012)

^^^hurt me too so dont make me laugh.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 13, 2012)

dmmj said:


> A male penis injury? Do we need the qualifier I mean females don't get female penis injuries do they? Ok it hurts me to just type those word, I feel bad for the big guy, I wonder what he was doing to receive such an injury.





This whole thread leaves me speechless


----------



## shellysmom (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow. That looks awful. Hope he's okay, poor thing...


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 13, 2012)

I sure hope he recovers. I hope it doesn't affect his breeding


----------



## murdocjunior (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for yalls consurns but i know figured out its coming from
The females vagina area.


----------



## Baoh (Oct 13, 2012)

If it is still bleeding, take her to the vet in case the bleeding will not stop on its own or if there is a bowel perforation that requires immediate attention.


----------



## shellysmom (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh, good lord, yes please take her to the vet if you can... Yikes!!


----------



## murdocjunior (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes she is fine now i just Didnt know what was wrong with her i never experienced that in my life


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 14, 2012)

murdocjunior said:


> Yes she is fine now i just Didnt know what was wrong with her i never experienced that in my life



I have never seen that either!


----------



## Tom (Oct 14, 2012)

Are you sure the the female does not have some residual blood from the male rubbing his damaged organ around that area? I have seen that before too.

Whichever tortoise it's coming from, I wish you luck and a speedy recovery.


----------



## EricIvins (Oct 14, 2012)

More than likely the Female tore off one if his hemipenes......I've seen this happen with many Reptiles, and that is why they have more than one.......Some Males are still functional afterwards, some are not.......This actually is not that uncommon in the Reptile world.......


----------



## sibi (Oct 14, 2012)

Aha! It's what I thought because females would have much more reasons to bleed like that than males. Besides, there would have to be some good reason for the male to injure his penis in that way and you'd more likely would know it. That female needs to go to the vet asap. Please check that there isn't any prolapse going on. Keep us posted. If possible, give us pics of both male and female bottoms.


----------



## Laura (Oct 14, 2012)

I hope you ahve them seperated regardless of who or what.. that cant be good...


----------



## murdocjunior (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes they are seperated and ive noticed they are finally fine. Im thinking it was something simular to a miscarriage


----------



## EricIvins (Oct 15, 2012)

sibi said:


> Aha! It's what I thought because females would have much more reasons to bleed like that than males. Besides, there would have to be some good reason for the male to injure his penis in that way and you'd more likely would know it. That female needs to go to the vet asap. Please check that there isn't any prolapse going on. Keep us posted. If possible, give us pics of both male and female bottoms.



All it take is for the Female to either take off or move the wrong way......That part isn't exactly a slinky......




murdocjunior said:


> Yes they are seperated and ive noticed they are finally fine. Im thinking it was something simular to a miscarriage



Tortoises cannot "miscarriage" or experience anything that comes close........If they do "miscarriage" in a human sense, they either lay infertiles or unshelled Ova, none of which looks like anything you have posted.......


----------



## Tom (Oct 15, 2012)

I agree with Eric here. I think he is speaking from experience and so am I. There are a lot of sharp edges on the backs of those shells and a lot of weight moving around when they are doing the deed. The main problems a female would experience would be egg binding, or some problem with proper shell formation as Eric mentioned. Short of some sort of very unlikely intestinal perforation, there is really no reason for blood to come from a female. When I first saw the blood pool I checked all the tortoises and found blood all around the back of one female. I assumed it was her. When I found the next blood pool, that same female was totally clean. The male had gotten HIS blood all over the back end of her while repeatedly tried to mate her with his injured organ.

Eric, do tortoises have hemipens? Ive only ever seen a single organ protruding, but I'm no tortoise anatomy expert. Please educate me.


----------



## murdocjunior (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow well thanks for all the info and education. Theres no more blood so ill see what happens.


----------

